# Shimano replacement limit screws



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

I stripped the head on one and lost the other.
These are for the 10sp rear derailleur.

Anybody know a source / size for these screws?
Thanks


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

eodusa said:


> I stripped the head on one and lost the other.
> These are for the 10sp rear derailleur.
> 
> Anybody know a source / size for these screws?
> Thanks


Any hardware store, they are M4 x 11.5mm


----------



## vespajg (Aug 24, 2007)

Same problem but with a 7700 DA front der. - are they the same bolts (M4 x 11.5mm)?


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

*Here's a tip*

While tuning my every day bike last weekend this occured, the limit screws on my rear derailler seemed like they were at the point that they would probably back out in a short time. You know, real loose. (common on low end stuff, in this case Deore) The solution? Tune your bike and when your done use some low strength thread locker on the screws. I use my awl (an old pointy spoke works well also) put a drop onto the point then put that onto the treaded portion of the screw after the screw in in. Gravity will do the rest. Don't put it onto the screw first. This method keeps the screw from backing out and you will be able to back the screw out with a screw driver and without alot of effort. Try this after you get your replacement screws. Good luck.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*



vespajg said:


> Same problem but with a 7700 DA front der. - are they the same bolts (M4 x 11.5mm)?


You won't find that exact length at the hardware store and there will be several head types available. All of them may be larger than the original screw. When I bought some stainless steel screws for my Campy Record RD, I chose button head screws that take a 2.5mm hex wrench and had to grind the heads slightly smaller to fit into the recessed area of the RD. I also had to cut the screws to the length I needed.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*What about 9-speed Ultegra?*

I've got one that won't budge and I may have to get ugly with it.

If so, I'll need to track down some replacements.

Is that the same size for a 9-speed Ultegra front derailleur?

Where do you gets get this kind of information? I'm impressed.


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Slim Again said:


> I've got one that won't budge and I may have to get ugly with it.
> 
> If so, I'll need to track down some replacements.
> 
> ...


Shimano tech pubs, they are on the Shimano website.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

The Third Hand sells the exact part you're looking for.

http://www.thethirdhand.com/index.cgi?c=Derailleur&sc=Limit%20Screws&id=880936123237


----------



## DERMotorSports (Nov 21, 2007)

C-40 said:


> You won't find that exact length at the hardware store and there will be several head types available. All of them may be larger than the original screw. When I bought some stainless steel screws for my Campy Record RD, I chose button head screws that take a 2.5mm hex wrench and had to grind the heads slightly smaller to fit into the recessed area of the RD. I also had to cut the screws to the length I needed.


As I get more involved with motorsports over the years, I have declared war on all flat/phillips/AZT heads - bet you're a tonne happier after going socket button head, no?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Slim Again said:


> I've got one that won't budge and I may have to get ugly with it.
> 
> If so, I'll need to track down some replacements.
> 
> ...


Take one of the screws to the hardware store.

See what size nut fits it.


----------

